# Time for another desktop computer



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I found a refurbished dell on walmart's site. Tower only 228.00. We have a good monitor flat screen. I don't remember what all the numbers are but it has windows 7 and 1 TB hard drive.

Anyone ever bought a refurbished computer. This one has a year's warranty. There is no way we can afford a new one. We are tired of buying used and then trying to fix someone elses problem.

Pro's/Con's ?

Here's the link for the one I'm looking at.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Dell-Refu...dows-7-Professional/20976857?findingMethod=rr


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Check out this website for computers. They have build-your-own computers at a very reasonable price, plus, they have new and re-furbished comps also.

www.tigerdirect.com

.


----------



## bignugly (Jul 13, 2011)

I would avoid refurbished Dell computers. Follow ninny's advice and check out Tiger Direct. Very fast service, good prices and a large variety of products to chose from.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

It's hard to beat laptops these days, since they come with a monitor, keyboard & mouse. I bought my laptop brand new just over 3 years ago for $239 on sale at Fry's Electronics. I have no plans for upgrade.

It used to be that there was a huge financial incentive to go with a desktop computer, but today the incentive has shifted to laptops.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I've never had a laptop last as long as a desktop.
Please do NOT buy a refurb -- go to Tiger Direct or one of the other computer retailers and buy a new one -- Heck even Best Buy has new for under $300


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> I've never had a laptop last as long as a desktop.


I can't recall ever replacing a computer because it wore out. I replace a computer when it's too outdated to meet my needs. Regardless of whether it's a laptop or a desktop model, either one should reasonably last for the useful life of the computer.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I usually buy certified used ones. I like 199 Computers as they completely refurbish what they sell. BUT personally I'd stay away from Dell as that brand no longer is dependable. Used to be a great brand, but not any more. Which is why so many of them end up as refurbs. 

I purchased a HP laptop from 199 and it is working great. I purchased a refurb Acer tablet from Walmart and it is also working great after a year, so I'm not against refurbs, just Dell.

Aw well, I just checked the 199 site and they only have Dells right now.

Walmart also has a HP refurb for close to the same price: http://www.walmart.com/ip/HP-Refurb...onitor-Not-Included/21863266?findingMethod=rr

I've owned several HPs and never had a problem with them.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Hubby doesn't want a laptop. I have a Dell Inspiron 1525 we bought used about 2 years ago. My dog knocked it off the side table I had it sitting on and knocked it to the floor while I was watching a video. It trashed the hard drive. I bought a used hard drive and a guy reformatted
the used one and now I've had it upgraded to windows 7. Haven't had any other problems with it except now the power cord has quit. The guy who fixed it before is gonna order me another one.

I think I have this desktop fixed now, except for internet explorer. It's working fine on Firefox. So we are gonna hold off getting another one right now.


----------

